# LED lights at Costco



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Costco in Madison Hts has 60 watt equivalent bulbs in a 4 pack for $2.99. The regular price is $14.99, but there is a $12.00 instant manufacturers rebate. You have to pay the sales tax on the regular price, which brings the price to $3.89 for the 4 pack. There is a purchase limit of 3 at a time. These bulbs are soft whit, dimmable and use 9.5 watts. They put out 800 lumens.
The last time I bought something there that had a big rebate and limit, I made the purchase with my card and packed it away in the car. My wife used her card after for her limit, which has a different number. Two days later, the item was sold out.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

petronius said:


> Costco in Madison Hts has 60 watt equivalent bulbs in a 4 pack for $2.99. The regular price is $14.99, but there is a $12.00 instant manufacturers rebate. You have to pay the sales tax on the regular price, which brings the price to $3.89 for the 4 pack. There is a purchase limit of 3 at a time. These bulbs are soft whit, dimmable and use 9.5 watts. They put out 800 lumens.
> The last time I bought something there that had a big rebate and limit, I made the purchase with my card and packed it away in the car. My wife used her card after for her limit, which has a different number. Two days later, the item was sold out.


Been replacing all bulbs (house and garage) with LED. Bought many at Costco. All preformed great.


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

What brand are they? I picked up a cheepy at wally world just to give it a go. Plus it was .88 cents so if it was junk I wasnt out much. But i hate the light it puts out. Its kind of a yellowish orange. Worse than when the CLFs first came out. If I can get an LED at a good price with a good white light output then Id be willing to give em another go.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jasonvanorder said:


> What brand are they? I picked up a cheepy at wally world just to give it a go. Plus it was .88 cents so if it was junk I wasnt out much. But i hate the light it puts out. Its kind of a yellowish orange. Worse than when the CLFs first came out. If I can get an LED at a good price with a good white light output then Id be willing to give em another go.


The Brand name is Feit Electric. Printed on the box is "Shows Colors True And Natural", 90+ Color Rendering Index. And it is NOT made in China. It is made in Taiwan.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I have mostly Feit. Satisfied with color and brightness.


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

I just updated my entire house with LED's, so I've done the research and learned a few things I'll pass along. If you want bright white color, go with a 5000k, daylight bulb, which will typically be around 800 lumens. Lumens are the measurement of brighness. 5000k is extremely bright, with a slight blue tint to it. The K value is the color of the light. You can also get 800 lumen, 3000k soft white bulbs that will give off more of a yellowish color. I used those in my bedrooms and living room. I used the 5000k bulbs in closets, kitchen, mudroom, laundry etc. All of the bulbs were the equivalent to 60 watt bulbs but only use 8 or 9 watts of power. If you have flush mount lights with a cover, you need to buy special LED bulbs that are vented, or they will overheat and not last as long. They are called "4Flow" bulbs. Also, you will need to update any existing dimmable switches to LED-compatible dimmable switches. They dim differently than old incandescent lights. They make dimmable and non-dimmable LED bulbs as well so you have to pay attention when purchasing. Dimmable bulbs are more expensive


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

12Point said:


> I just updated my entire house with LED's, so I've done the research and learned a few things I'll pass along. If you want bright white color, go with a 5000k, daylight bulb, which will typically be around 800 lumens. Lumens are the measurement of brighness. 5000k is extremely bright, with a slight blue tint to it. The K value is the color of the light. You can also get 800 lumen, 3000k soft white bulbs that will give off more of a yellowish color. I used those in my bedrooms and living room. I used the 5000k bulbs in closets, kitchen, mudroom, laundry etc. All of the bulbs were the equivalent to 60 watt bulbs but only use 8 or 9 watts of power. If you have flush mount lights with a cover, you need to buy special LED bulbs that are vented, or they will overheat and not last as long. They are called "4Flow" bulbs. Also, you will need to update any existing dimmable switches to LED-compatible dimmable switches. They dim differently than old incandescent lights. They make dimmable and non-dimmable LED bulbs as well so you have to pay attention when purchasing. Dimmable bulbs are more expensive


Took us a while to change over our house. I hate the yellow color and the wife hates the blue hue. Ended up getting all our bulbs from home depot. They have bright white and its 3600k. Cant remember the brand but they have been the best bulb that is a white light that i have found so far.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

petronius said:


> Costco in Madison Hts has 60 watt equivalent bulbs in a 4 pack for $2.99. The regular price is $14.99, but there is a $12.00 instant manufacturers rebate. You have to pay the sales tax on the regular price, which brings the price to $3.89 for the 4 pack. There is a purchase limit of 3 at a time. These bulbs are soft whit, dimmable and use 9.5 watts. They put out 800 lumens.
> The last time I bought something there that had a big rebate and limit, I made the purchase with my card and packed it away in the car. My wife used her card after for her limit, which has a different number. Two days later, the item was sold out.




Actually its a instant rebate paid and provided by DTE. Not by Feit. They also have 65watt equivalent
BR30 flood light type for recessed fixtures. Its a 4 pack for $7.99. Thats a friggen steal for those bulbs.
Also, provided by DTE rebates. Told my son to get out and grab some for his home.

As with any bulbs select the shading thats best for you when you buy your bulbs. When you go to Home depot and Lowes they have the different shades on display that people can compare. Thats the best way for people to get the color light they need.
If I remember correctly, the costco bulbs are a soft white.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Been replacing all bulbs (house and garage) with LED. Bought many at Costco. All preformed great.


Same here. Been grabbing them on sale here and there. I like daylight bulbs though, and they're hard to find on sale. Meijers has had 2 packs for $5 here and there. I like them much better than CFL's. Haven't had one burn out yet in about a year, and nowhere near as fragile.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Petronius can you please post a photo or model number of the bulb you are using?

Mike or others, what do you think the payback period is for LED lights compared with both incandescent 60W and compact Fluourescent 60W equivalent? 

I will switch to LED eventually but if the payback is fast, I will pony up and replace a couple of dozen bulbs at one time.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

The regular bulbs that Petronius posted:
SKU# 1023027. MFG# CEOM60/927/4. Thats a 60 wtt equilavent, uses 9 watts. 4 pack. 2.99

The recessed light bulbs:
SKU#1023467 mfg# CEBR30/927/4 BR30 recessed (Interior flood) bulb. 65 watt equivalent 4pack 7.99

Both bulbs were stocked on pallets on the end cap of the isle


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

kroppe said:


> Petronius can you please post a photo or model number of the bulb you are using?
> 
> Mike or others, what do you think the payback period is for LED lights compared with both incandescent 60W and compact Fluourescent 60W equivalent?
> 
> I will switch to LED eventually but if the payback is fast, I will pony up and replace a couple of dozen bulbs at one time.


Hard to figure your payback exactlly. Depends on few things such as what prices you can get the new bulbs for and how often, how much you use your lights. No two homes are the same. Heres a very basic formula.

Your regular 60watt bulb. 1 hour use. Based on .10cent per kilowatt hour. Uses approx .60cents.
A LED that gives the same amount of light will use 9 to 10 watts (a cfl will use 13 to 14 watts)
So the LED will use about .09cents per hour. Lets round it to a dime and the LED uses .50cents per hour less than your standard incandescent light bulb.

My comment is simply this. For $2.99 for 4 bulbs it dosent make sense NOT to replace EVERY old incandecent bulb in your house that you use regularly. Heck id even put them in closets and other low use areas and be done with buying bulbs for over 20 years....

Realize, LEDs are generally advertised to last 20 years on average. The engineers that know this stuff say thats low and 30 years should be expected.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MEL said:


> Hard to figure your payback exactlly. Depends on few things such as what prices you can get the new bulbs for and how often, how much you use your lights. No two homes are the same. Heres a very basic formula.
> 
> Your regular 60watt bulb. 1 hour use. Based on .10cent per kilowatt hour. Uses approx .60cents.
> A LED that gives the same amount of light will use 9 to 10 watts (a cfl will use 13 to 14 watts)
> ...


A kilowatt is a 1000 watts. 111 60 equivalent bulbs at 9 watts turned on for one hour would use around 000 watts, or one kilowatt. 16 actual 60 watt bulbs would use close to one kilowatt in an hour.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

kroppe said:


> Petronius can you please post a photo or model number of the bulb you are using?
> 
> Mike or others, what do you think the payback period is for LED lights compared with both incandescent 60W and compact Fluourescent 60W equivalent?
> 
> I will switch to LED eventually but if the payback is fast, I will pony up and replace a couple of dozen bulbs at one time.


I couldn't find pictures of the exact bulbs, but Mel in post #11 has the info. When I went to Costco on Tuesday, there were a lot of the 60 watt equivalent bulbs. On Wednesday, I had to go back. The Flood type bulbs were stocked. I am sure that they will not last long and may already be sold out. This was at the Madison Hts. store. Not every Costco will have the same deals or at the same prices. There is some fluctuation between stores,

When the CFL bulbs started to get popular, Costco had a few special deals on the 60 watt and 100 watt equivalents. I bought the limit and didn't know that MY WIFE did the same thing. Costco had another special deal a few weeks ago and I bought several packs of the 150 watt equivalent. Every incandescent has been changed. I have enough of the CFLs to last until the year 2116. I will be wrapping some for next year's Christmas presents.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks for the info. 

What about outdoor flood lamps? I have a few 120w halogen flood lamps that eat up some electricity. Are good LED options available? By good I mean color temperature and beam pattern/coverage similar to halogen or incandescent.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

kroppe said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> What about outdoor flood lamps? I have a few 120w halogen flood lamps that eat up some electricity. Are good LED options available? By good I mean color temperature and beam pattern/coverage similar to halogen or incandescent.


Not re al common but you can find them exterior rated led floods at Home Depots and Lowes, possibly at ace hardwares.. make sure it says exterior or outdoor rated.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

petronius said:


> Costco in Madison Hts has 60 watt equivalent bulbs in a 4 pack for $2.99. The regular price is $14.99, but there is a $12.00 instant manufacturers rebate. You have to pay the sales tax on the regular price, which brings the price to $3.89 for the 4 pack. There is a purchase limit of 3 at a time. These bulbs are soft whit, dimmable and use 9.5 watts. They put out 800 lumens.
> The last time I bought something there that had a big rebate and limit, I made the purchase with my card and packed it away in the car. My wife used her card after for her limit, which has a different number. Two days later, the item was sold out.


Picked up 2 pkgs. today at the Utica Costco.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I bought one test bulb at HD yesterday. It is a Philips brand. Light color, output (60W equiv) and uniformity are good. Tested it in a dimmable fixture and this bulb isn't dimmable. Can't remember if the package said anything about dimmable. 

So for me the first test is successful. As I go through bulbs I will convert to LED.


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

The switch has to be upgraded to be LED-compatible. Older dimmer switches were made for incandescent lights and dim differently than new, LED-compatible dimmer switches. The new switches run anywhere from $15 to $25. Also make sure the LED package says they are dimmable (some are, some aren't )


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

12Point said:


> The switch has to be upgraded to be LED-compatible. Older dimmer switches were made for incandescent lights and dim differently than new, LED-compatible dimmer switches. The new switches run anywhere from $15 to $25. Also make sure the LED package says they are dimmable (some are, some aren't )


I have a question about the dimmer switches. I have an older (20 years old) ceiling fan with a light in a bedroom that has a dimmer switch for the light. What do I have to change for the new lights?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

petronius said:


> I have a question about the dimmer switches. I have an older (20 years old) ceiling fan with a light in a bedroom that has a dimmer switch for the light. What do I have to change for the new lights?


Never mind. I just realized that the dimmer switch is separate from the ceiling fan. You should always awake fully from a nap before you post a question. What was I thinking?


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

petronius said:


> Never mind. I just realized that the dimmer switch is separate from the ceiling fan. You should always awake fully from a nap before you post a question. What was I thinking?


Naps are awesome!


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

kroppe said:


> Petronius can you please post a photo or model number of the bulb you are using?
> 
> Mike or others, what do you think the payback period is for LED lights compared with both incandescent 60W and compact Fluourescent 60W equivalent?
> 
> I will switch to LED eventually but if the payback is fast, I will pony up and replace a couple of dozen bulbs at one time.


I can't tell you just how quick the payback is, but when I went to all cfl's inside the house, which was almost ten years ago, it reduced my dte bill by almost 75%. I did it in April, in November we had a knock on the door and it was dte, they wanted to change the meter in the back yard!!!! I use all LED's outside, and they produce the best light for the security cameras, far better than any other light I've every used. Six years ago the night light in the bathroom burnt out and the wife grabbed a LED night light, she didn't even realized what she had purchased and it still is going strong today, on at dark off at sunrise. The shock to the checking account if you have to purchase alot of leds is gonna leave a mark, I certain there has to be a formula to calculate what the bulb your using now costs as compared to a new led.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks Ricky good info. 


What is the appropriate LED bulb for a lamp that used 30-70-100W incandescent multi output bulbs? Will a "dimmable" LED function in that kind of lamp with 3 discrete output levels?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

kroppe said:


> Thanks Ricky good info.
> 
> 
> What is the appropriate LED bulb for a lamp that used 30-70-100W incandescent multi output bulbs? Will a "dimmable" LED function in that kind of lamp with 3 discrete output levels?


Light output in mine is the same at all 3 levels


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Was at meijer the other day and just for kicks and grins picked up the meijer brand daylight led bulbs since they were on sale for $4. Not too bad Good light output. Went back yesterday and they had the 4 pack on sale for $11 and change. Grabbed a few. They are 60w with a light output in the 5-6000 range. They are also dimmable but that didnt matter to me. Might stop by again today and grab a few more packs


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

On sale at Menards starting tomorrow


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Ace Hardware has a similar sale/promotion on Feit brand bulbs.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Payback looks to be somewhere between 1 and 2 years for a high usage 60W equivalent bulb in my area.

I used 1200 hours per year of usage, for example a kitchen main overhead light Residential electricity in my area is around 10 cents per kW-hr. Cost for a 1-pack of LED soft white 60W equivalent 9.5W dimmable LED bulbs is around $8. These parameters give a general idea of payback.

If I got the bulbs for half of the 1-pack price it would reduce the payback. However, not all of my bulbs are high usage, so for the entire house it extends the payback. 1-2 years seems like a reasonable estimate.

When compared to compact fluorescent bulbs, at around $2.2 per bulb for a 60W equivalent soft white, the payback to change from incandescent to CFL is around 6 months. The payback to change from CFL to LED is several years, due to the low price of CFLs today, and the smaller energy savings vs. LEDs.

It seems in general LED bulbs are a 1+ year payback when replacing incandescent, at current LED prices. Prices will probably come down over time. Comments?


----------

